# Camping Panoramico Fiesole



## robinpompey (May 7, 2011)

Is there any forum users that can update on the condition of the above campsite in Florence. Been trawling through a good numbers of reviews on various web sites but the results are so varied that it is difficult to form a considered opinion.
It is our first trip outside the UK going through France Germany Austria and then Italy. Any help on this campsite would be really appreciated as we do want to visit Florence over a number of days.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

When we visited Florence 2 years ago we used Camp & Ostello Municipal Villa di Camerata. Its in the grounds of a youth hostel. Nothing special but the bus stops across the road from the gates and is very convenient.

One thing I will say, be wary if using SatNav co-ordinates to find it. The ones we used out of the Caravan Club book were taken from the grounds of the hostel about half a mile from the gates and consequently tried to lead us around the back of the site. The site is signed as you get near and the gates are on a main urban road.

JohnW


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

We've used it but a few years ago. Its difficult to find on the top of a hill, super views of Florence when there's no haze. The approach roads had warnings of narrow roads in the village, buses get through and some of the signs had exceptions for the campsite. Be careful using SATNAV as we approached from Siena and sat nav attempted to bring us over the hill. 

Compared to CC and CCC sites it was not as good but as good as many if not most in Italy. I seem to remember pool was good but it was shared with the community so got very busy some days.

It was hot when we were there and its a long walk up the hill back to the campsite. We'd done Florence before on a winter fly break so didn't attempt much in Florence on that trip.

There's another site down on the riverside if you want to do Florence, (can't remember the name) much easier access to the city and the main sites but the city gets very busy and hot in the summer with lots of queues for the main attractions.

cheers alan


----------

